# Smoker Vs Luffy



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 15, 2015)

*VS*






Contestants: -Smoker- and - Luffy-

Location: Punk Hazard

Distance: 20 meters

Restrictions: Gear 4


Additional information; both of these characters are in their Post-time skip incarnation.

Yes, I am aware of the answer to who'd win but my intentions with making this thread is to see the difficulty with which some of you believe Luffy, or, er possibly Smoker, would have fighting against one another.


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 15, 2015)

Luffy mid diffs, without G4. Not because Smoker good enough to push Luffy to mid diff, just because Smoker's ambition is Luffy, and he would be amped against him. With G4 probably Luffy low-diffs or stomp.


----------



## VongolaDecimo72 (Apr 15, 2015)

luffy low diffs him


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 15, 2015)

It can go either way. With G2's nerfing Luffy isn't really that much faster and stronger than Smoker in it (although he still is, their scuffles with Doflamingo is clear evidence of that) and Smoker has advanced the disorienting and multi-angle combat capabilities of his Devil Fruit further over the timeskip. His ability to move around fluidly as smoke, throw feints from different angles and block his clear sight pose a big risk for Luffy due to his jutte that can finish the match if he manages to plant it on Luffy's body even a single time. Luffy is in a very risky position if Smoker manages to close in to close range as he lacks a weapon separate from his own body to defend with, which means that even blocking hits will have a slightly draining effect as we saw when he parried the jutte from Smoker in Tashigi's body. Against the real Smoker that would be dangerous.

Luffy would have to use his superior speed and striking power to attempt to keep a moderate distance between them. Luffy has the advantage at that range, with his quick G2 strikes being able to hit his opponent (if they can hit Doflamingo they can hit Smoker) whereas if Smoker tries anything his slower attack speed will enable Luffy to get out of the way in time, or block it if it's a punch or kick rather than a jutte strike. If he can do that he will win eventually as he is physically faster and more powerful. Not only will Luffy land more hits, they will do more damage. However it is unlikely that he'll be able to keep Smoker at bay forever given the latter's speed and maneuverability. As soon as Smoker closes in he has a chance to end the match and put Luffy under severe pressure due to the threat of the seastone jutte. I don't think Luffy can feel safe in winning 100% of the time when his opponent poses such a big threat. Luffy's advantage if Smoker spreads himself out too much is that it would enable him to more easily land a big hit just as Vergo did in the fight between the latter two. However Smoker should know better than to do that as Vergo himself implied. Keeping his body less spread out will limit his disorienting capabilities and make it harder to close in on Luffy however, so Smoker won't have an easy time of that either.

If Luffy does win, he does it with high difficulty as Smoker can not push him to an extreme difficulty fight in terms of physical prowess. He can only beat him with the jutte. Conversely, if Smoker wins it might also be with high difficulty as the jutte can end the fight prematurely long before either party is injured enough to call it extreme difficulty. But it may also take him a long time to land that hit and Luffy might injure him enough that it qualifies as extreme. However, the more injured he gets the smaller his chances of landing a hit would actually become, so I think it more likely that if Smoker wins he does it earlier in the fight, before Luffy has landed a lot of hits that injures him and slows him down.

W/ G4 Luffy would become capable of winning reliably IMO.

Also, this is against the Smoker we saw on PH who was clearly on a lower level of power than the likes of Luffy and Law. I believe that the next time Smoker shows up he will have been motivated by his losses and failure to capture Luffy, and will have become stronger to where he can likely push even G4 Luffy to a high difficulty fight, still aided by the very dangerous weapon that is his seastone jutte naturally. Although it depends on what G4 is exactly; if it's some sort of very high-risk mode that Luffy pulls out only against the most dangerous enemies, he may never use it consistently to fight against someone like Smoker simply because he is capable of winning without it.


----------



## tanman (Apr 15, 2015)

Luffy with very high difficulty.
Smoker is probably a tiny bit stronger than Sanji, but considering the effectiveness of the seastone jutte against Luffy, it's definitely very high difficulty, _at least_.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think that Luffy lacks the firepower in G2 to put Smoker down.Doflamingo was certainly feeling Luffy's punches a chapter ago.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 15, 2015)

I am going to give it to Smoker extreme difficulty.

Overall Luffy wins high difficulty using G4.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2015)

Luffy wins with high(low) diff.Same diff Sanji would give him.


----------



## DavyChan (Apr 15, 2015)

If uk Luffy's going to win then y would u make a poll.

Luffy wins lower end of mid diff. I'm surprised SH4L doesn't delete these hackneyed threads.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 15, 2015)

Luffy spams Armament Haki and handles Smoker with medium difficulty. If Luffy can solo Cesar, then he can definitely take Smoker.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 15, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> If uk Luffy's going to win then y would u make a poll.
> 
> Luffy wins lower end of mid diff. I'm surprised SH4L doesn't delete these hackneyed threads.



Uh, because people have their own opinions as well and I am not the only one capable of formulating an opinion on who'd win between these two? Yes, I've given my 'own' opinion on who'd win, but that doesn't render the purpose of the poll useless since it's open for anyone to chose the winner of this match.

The poll accompanies the thread to allow posters to choose between either Luffy or Smoker and there's nothing wrong with that regardless if I've already given my opinion on the winner or not. Anyways, throughout my time in this section, I've seen a few people be of the opinion that Smoker beats Luffy so the poll isn't 'irrelevant' as you'd like to believe.

Don't know what you mean by 'hackneyed' It's important to understand the definition of a word before using it in a sentence. I've yet to see threads similar to this one.


----------



## MrWano (Apr 15, 2015)

In terms of a pure power comparison I guess it'd be a high diff (lower end of it) fight, which would be about the same as Sanji or Vergo. Zoro would be a bit higher with very high diff. This is without factoring in G4, whatever that is.However, Smoker is potentially more dangerous for Luffy than all of the others mentioned above.

The jutte combined with his good maneuverability will cause Luffy huge trouble and can potentially end the fight very quickly. And that's the thing with this match-up. It can end before Luffy even begins to pull out decent level attacks. Luffy, while a speed demon, does not have teleportation, which is the sole reason Law, his peer, didn't get taken out rather early on in his fight with Smoker. Yes, Law is stronger than Smoker, that's not the point. 
And I think it's very possible that Smoker is fast enough to pin Luffy down sometime during their fight. Luffy also does not have long ranged attacks not involving his body, so every attack can potentially be a risk for him. So while Luffy has better physical stats, power and speed, I think Smoker takes it more times than not. He's not that far off of Luffy and with the seastone, he's very dangerous for him.


----------



## mastergimmy (Apr 15, 2015)

At the very best Ill give it to luffy around mid-high diff, Smoker is not that shit and gave Law and Vergo at the very least a mid diff fight


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 15, 2015)

Can go either way....

Smoker has plenty of speed and maneuverability and skill/power to tag luffy with his jitte. Luffy can disarm smoker too, and keep his distance using g2 and such, in which scenario Smoker doesn't have the higher end moves (so far) to put luffy down.

As for diff...

If smoker wins it could be anywhere from mid to high to extreme, because his jitte is a 1 hit pinning move.

If luffy wins it'd be highish.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 15, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Can go either way....
> 
> Smoker has plenty of speed and maneuverability and skill/power to tag luffy with his jitte. Luffy can disarm smoker too, and keep his distance using g2 and such, in which scenario Smoker doesn't have the higher end moves (so far) to put luffy down.
> 
> ...



This ^

**


----------



## MrWano (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't see Luffy going for the disarm in a fight with Smoker. Has he ever done something like that?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 15, 2015)

If only the anime had that level of animation in the smoker pic you posted all the time.

Smoker is significantly weaker then luffy. Only chance he has is Seastone.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 15, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If only the anime had that level of animation in the smoker pic you posted all the time.
> 
> Smoker is significantly weaker then luffy. Only chance he has is Seastone.



Smoker is significantly weaker than Luffy. Smoker isn't significantly weaker than a significantly weakened Luffy.


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 15, 2015)

How can someone think Smoker can push Luffy to high diffs, while Smoker get one-shot from Doffy, and even without G4, Luffy is capable of pushing Doffy to mid diffs.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 15, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> How can someone think Smoker can push Luffy to high diffs, while Smoker get one-shot from Doffy, and even without G4, Luffy is capable of pushing Doffy to mid diffs.



We didn't even see what happened after the 5ColorStrings....
Smoker wasn't even trying to fight (as evidenced by the way he was talking to Joker, lying etc and not following up with his punch). He was demoralized and injured, and didn't have his jitte to guard the attacks.
And it is possible Doffy was using the Parasite on Smoker when we saw them later (hinted by the configuration of doffy's fingers held over smoker while he was sitting on him)



MrWano said:


> I don't see Luffy going for the disarm in a fight with Smoker. Has he ever done something like that?



Has he ever had the need to do something like that? I mean... he did break arlong's sword and kept taking out his teeth.....


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 15, 2015)

Dunno said:


> Smoker is significantly weaker than Luffy. Smoker isn't significantly weaker than a significantly weakened Luffy.



Hell take away Smokers sea-stone and Base Luffy could probably give Smoker a hard fight.

Smoker is trash.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 15, 2015)

Luffy should win this with Higher end of Mid difficulty to High difficulty at best. He's all around a better fighter  than Smoker with much better abilities, Haki and feats, especially against the same man, Doflamingo, who'd utterly humiliated Smoker in one hit whilst Luffy went toe to toe with him in the recent chapters whilst in an exhausted state by dodging his attacks and even overpowering his Haki at certain points in their fight. Luffy's speed in his Gear 2 mode should enable him to dodge Smoker's Jutte and quickly counterattack with the same Jet based attack that Doflamingo himself deemed as 'fast'. Luffy has shown to be able to use Gear 3 Grizzly magnum without a lot of prep time as seen during his fight with Doflamingo where he was able to enlarge both of his arms and imbue them with Haki and direct Grizzly magnum at Doflamingo before Doflamingo could capitalize on Gear 3's charge time. Therefore, it should provide useful for Luffy in his fight against Smoker. We did see that fight between Doflamingo and Smoker in the Manga by the way with Doflamingo coming out as the victor in his clash against Smoker by effortlessly defeating him with a wave of his hand in the direction of Smoker in the panel that Smoker featured in with a fountain of blood coming from his body subsequently after Doflamingo's effortless attack on him.  There was adequate content in that panel for us to conclude that Doflamingo effortlessly defeated Smoker.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 15, 2015)

Smoker can win if he catches Luffy with the Jutte. If not Luffy wins with high (low) diff.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 15, 2015)

There is no fucking way in hell that Smoker will even have a chance to beat current Luffy who's fighting against Doflamingo who destroyed the fuck outta Smoker. Just look at my sig ffs.


----------



## MrWano (Apr 15, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> We didn't even see what happened after the 5ColorStrings....
> Smoker wasn't even trying to fight (as evidenced by the way he was talking to Joker, lying etc and not following up with his punch). He was demoralized and injured, and didn't have his jitte to guard the attacks.
> And it is possible Doffy was using the Parasite on Smoker when we saw them later (hinted by the configuration of doffy's fingers held over smoker while he was sitting on him)
> 
> ...



Arlong's sword is a good example, and he did break part of Croc's hook, didn't he? Might have to retract my statement.


----------



## Kaiser (Apr 15, 2015)

Could go either way. Not because Smoker can actually match Luffy, but sea stone a bitch for a careless dude like Luffy


----------



## Zeus. (Apr 15, 2015)

Since we have never actually witnessed a proper duel between the two, it'd be interesting later down the road when both grow stronger. Based off their showings? Luffy more times than not, but Gear 4th would obviously push the likelihood higher. Smoker isn't the physical powerhouse type of fighter, and a prolonged battle would only do him in. His ability to use his smoke maneuverability and jutte could easily decide the game, as all he needs to do is contain Luffy with a proper hold and superior positioning. 

Luffy high-diff. Mid-diff w/ G4. I don't think Luffy could actually low-diff Smoker, unless he goes all out from the start.


----------



## Amol (Apr 15, 2015)

G2 is not nerfed.
It just wasn't useful against DD.
It is more than enough useful against M3 level opponents.
G4 supposed to be grant Luffy power to match Doflamingo for some time so it  is quite a strong technique.
Oda has fucked up in portrayals since TS. Luffy is capable of defeating Smoker with G2 and G3. G4 is not needed here.
So without G4 Luffy beats Smoker with High(something) diff .


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 15, 2015)

Restricted Luffy wins with higher end of medium difficulty I just don't see Smoker having the power/versatility required to take down Luffy and while Luffy should be able to finish him if he lands a gear 3rd attack.

Luffy low diffs with gear 4 Smoker was taken out by Vergo's Onitake and I have no doubts that the power Luffy gets from gear 4th will be far beyond that and it should have speed as well.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Smoker is weaker than current Sanji tbh


----------



## convict (Apr 15, 2015)

Smoker is outmatched physically. Luffy is faster, stronger, and he has far greater power output. His endurance is also through the charts. Smoker's only chance is with the jutte but likely Luffy is too fast for that and if he is bloodlusted he will be overwhelming Smoker with a mix of G2 and G3 techniques. Luffy high difficulty.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 15, 2015)

Luffy wins with low to mid difficulty.  Luffy bests Smoker in most categories.  Smoker is also Seats level.  Luffy is well above Seats level.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 15, 2015)

convict said:


> *Smoker is outmatched physically. Luffy is faster, stronger, and he has far greater power output. His endurance is also through the charts.* Smoker's only chance is with the jutte but likely Luffy is too fast for that and if he is bloodlusted he will be overwhelming Smoker with a mix of G2 and G3 techniques. Luffy high difficulty.



Smoker's high maneuverability combined with his jitte will negate most of that.


----------

